# Confused-best heartworm preventative for chi



## NHchi (May 4, 2014)

Velcro is on K9 advantix II for fleas ticks etc. What do I use for Heartworm preventative during the summer? He weighs about 4.1 pounds on my scale. First vet visit at 8 months when I got him was 4.5 pounds. weight prior to neuter was 
3,8 pounds after fasting from 2400. He looks exactly the same. They gave me
Iverhart Max in the new puppy kit but it is for 6-25 pounds. Called Vet office
because was nervous about giving it -person I spoke with agreed but said they don't carry anything for under the 6 pounds. I really don't think he will ever be 6
pounds. What do I use? He is mainly indoors but of course will be out more in the summer and with all this rain we have been having I'm sure the mosquitoes will soon be out.


----------



## Alula (Feb 3, 2013)

I use Milbemax one a month during our summer months here as we get lots of mosquitos, for me the chance of heartworm outweighs the dislike I have fir giving a wormer once a month for half the year. it's what I use for worming puppies too so it's safe for little ones. 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I use heart guard. I do not like products that mix flea tick and heartworm. Also I only give the heartworm pills during the warm months and every 6 weeks instead of monthly. 

As for flea and tick I hate the non holistic products. I use Vetri Science all natural 
Vetri-Science Pet Flea Tick Repellent Dog Cat Herbal
(you can get it at amazon chewy.com etc)


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

Cairo is on Trifexis now, a heartworm, and flea preventative. (It also kills hookworm, roundworm and whip worm) I didn't want to give it to him, but we were desperate here.  I was using K9 Advantix II and I swear, it was like I was putting water on him. The fleas here were so bad and poor Cairo was miserable. Within 3 days of giving him his Trifexis, the fleas were gone.  I've seen two fleas on him since giving it to him earlier this month. They die quickly because I never see them when I give him his bath. The lowest dose is for 5-10 pounds.


----------



## KrystalLeigh (Aug 17, 2011)

Huly said:


> I use heart guard. I do not like products that mix flea tick and heartworm. Also I only give the heartworm pills during the warm months and every 6 weeks instead of monthly.
> 
> As for flea and tick I hate the non holistic products. I use Vetri Science all natural
> Vetri-Science Pet Flea Tick Repellent Dog Cat Herbal
> (you can get it at amazon chewy.com etc)


Christie, what is the weight of the dog given for the heartguard you use? Just curious. The holistic vet nearby that I found recommends on her website that if you give it at all in our area, that it be mid-August so I'm trying to figure out which one to use before that time comes.


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

KrystalLeigh said:


> Christie, what is the weight of the dog given for the heartguard you use? Just curious. The holistic vet nearby that I found recommends on her website that if you give it at all in our area, that it be mid-August so I'm trying to figure out which one to use before that time comes.


0-25lb is the Heartguard but it is old med not any of the new stuff on the market. I was told I could break it in half and give half to each


----------



## elaina (Jul 1, 2008)

Mine also get the Heartgaurd ( the kind without the flea preventative ), for 0 to 25 pounds. Tootsie weighs 9 pounds, Minnie weighs 5 1/2 pounds , Peyton weights 4 3/4 pounds and Latte weighs 3 1/2 pounds. They each get one chewable heartgaurd every 6 weeks and I started them in June. 

Christie, I was told that you could not break these in half because the ingredient in these chewables may not be evenly dispersed, so that if you break it in half, you may not get enough of the medicine in it that prevents the heatworm. 

My girls love these. they think they are getting a special treat. and I've had no problem with any reactions or anything... even for little Latte


----------



## Huly (Mar 5, 2012)

I never break them but someone did say you could. Not sure as my kids do well with it as it is


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

We use Heartguard with our five pounder. I tried to get Iverheart but the vet wouldn't rx since she's under 6 pounds.

I won't use a combo heartworm/flea product. I give Heartguard every 35 days and Comfortis as needed (when I see a flea on one of my four) which is usually every 12 weeks.

For those of you that give heartworm meds only in the warm months....please reconsider. My Dad's dogs (two little Chi girls) got heartworm in MA due to this practice.


----------



## lulu'smom (Jan 4, 2012)

I use Heartguard as well. I also only like the product that only has the heartworm (and other worm meds but no flea or tick meds)med. Lulu is just under 6 lbs, and we use the 0-25 lbs. I give every 45 days. I will say I get nervous doing this. It's a bad or worse choice to me...pesticide or heartworms. Where I live I choose to err on the side of the pesticide.


----------



## Saqqara (Feb 14, 2013)

I really don't like giving Cai the Trifexis but it's the only thing that kills the fleas. November will be the last pill. I wonder if I could give him Heartguard for the fall and winter, then switch to the Trifexis during the Spring and Summer?


----------



## LDMomma (Mar 28, 2009)

Comfortis is the same part of Trifexis that kills the fleas....without the heartworm meds.


----------



## BlueJax (Jun 25, 2012)

Right now both pups are on Trifexis, but I’ll be switching to Iverhart Max when they run out.

And just a word of caution for those giving Comfortis (spinosad) with Ivermectin based products (ie: Heartgard, Iverhart Max, etc) – Spinosad will raise the plasma concentration of Ivermectin and therefore they should be given as far apart as possible. I wouldn’t give the two together at all.


----------

